# How do you keep your Chi cool??



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

Being from Australia, it is approaching summer. I have heard alot of ways to keep chi cool. Seeing as though my chi's are not fans of water. Swimming is out of the question. I have been told freezing containers full of water and putting it in the yard with them. Also placing damp towels on the floor for them to lay on. I do have air con in my house but i can't have them inside all the time. I would take them outside of a night time / late afternoon but in OZ the temp is pretty much the same all the time. It is not quiet summer yet but i am looking for some things to be able to do when it is so my babies can relax in comfort.

Any tricks that you have found that work would be great

Thanks


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't worry too much; you said you have air conditioning; so if they only go outside to potty or whatnot I don't think it'd make much difference to them. That short amount of time out in the heat won't do any damage. 
I don't know why anyone would suggest frozen containers outside; it just seems weird that when being let out they would want to sit next to it as opposed to running around sniffing or whatnot?? It's not like it'd cool down the whole yard lol.. 
Yeah I wouldn't worry, unless they're spending excessive time outside (which for a chihuahua, that'd be the first problem to begin with and not the heat haha) it's not something you need to be too concerned about! =)


----------



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Heaps 

I have a smallish yard that the chi's can access anytime through a doggie door. Sometimes they spend a few hours out there just playing and watching the world go by. With the frozen water thinig i think its so they can lick it and rub all over it etc. But in summer i think i will be limiting their outside play time.
Thanks Heaps for your responce, it has eased my mind a little.

Nic 
xxx


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm always trying to figure out how to keep my chi warm, not the other way around, lol I would agree that if your chi's are only out to go potty during the day, they should be ok for brief periods outside. I like to put ice in the drinking water and my dogs like to eat ice cubes, too. When the temp cools off at night, that is when you can take them out to run off any energy.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

They should be self-regulating. If they can come inside where it's cool, whenever they want to, and have unlimited access to fresh, cool water, they won't overheat. That statement assumes they're mature dogs. Puppies may not have that sense fully developed yet.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

HI, I'm also from Austraila, and I know what you mean by the heat never ends in summer!
Its hot all day and all night, where I live the heat is horrid, the only time it ever cools down is if we get a southerly wind change!
With Honey, I have her pen in the lounge room. Which is the only air conditioned room in the house 
I let her out to go to the toilet, but she will come back inside straight away as soon as she has gone to the toilet. I also have 2 kiddies, during summer we normally head to the beach at about 5pm, Honey comes with us most of the time, she hates the water but I take her in anyway! Great way to cool down.


----------



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> HI, I'm also from Austraila, and I know what you mean by the heat never ends in summer!
> Its hot all day and all night, where I live the heat is horrid, the only time it ever cools down is if we get a southerly wind change!
> With Honey, I have her pen in the lounge room. Which is the only air conditioned room in the house
> I let her out to go to the toilet, but she will come back inside straight away as soon as she has gone to the toilet. I also have 2 kiddies, during summer we normally head to the beach at about 5pm, Honey comes with us most of the time, she hates the water but I take her in anyway! Great way to cool down.


Very true the heat never ends. it is very hot 24/7. The joys of Australia i guess LOL. I live in Northern Nsw. In a small country town about 45 mins drive from the east coast. The only real relief we get in the heat is the afternoon storms we get sometimes over christmas. i think i will just limit their time outside. They are pee pad trained so if they get desperate they can use them. Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nic I'm jealous the whether is **** here ATM

Get some low fat yoghurt peanut butter mix it together with a little water and freeze it in ice cubes then give them one

You can also wipe them down with a cool flannel just keep an eye on them and make sure they get plenty of eater and if they start panting too much bring them in


----------



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Nic I'm jealous the whether is **** here ATM
> 
> Get some low fat yoghurt peanut butter mix it together with a little water and freeze it in ice cubes then give them one
> 
> You can also wipe them down with a cool flannel just keep an eye on them and make sure they get plenty of eater and if they start panting too much bring them in


Oh no no no don,t be jealous. It is so hot here and it's still only spring. I hate the heat lol. I would rather it be cold. I am jealous of you!!!! I have never ever seen snow.


----------

